# Panasonic Bottlehead in 2011 Silverado



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Roughed in my Bottlehead to my Silverado. Long, droning video of me getting a boner over the thing and talking about a bunch of other stuff nobody cares about I'm sure! No subs. Just two sets of passive JBL MS-62c direct via RCA to my Kenwood Excelon XR-5s amplifier providing 85w a channel.

Anyway, this thing running just my components without the 3SIXTY.3 in yet was night and day compared to my stock head unit and even my Alpine IVE-535HD both hooked to a AudioControl LCQ-1 via the speaker outs. Not sure if it's because I'm using RCA/low levels this time around but man did it sound good. I had a problem with muffled highs in my previous setup (especially compared to the cars I got to hear at the ATL meet) and that problem disappeared. Also really brought the voices to the center somehow... don't know why that happened but it sounded "good enough" imaging-wise (make sense?) where as before voices were coming from all over the place. I'm impressed!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Gorgeous !


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, I work out.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty nice !!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I kinda wish Panasonic would have released a black anodized version, also I wish they weren't so damn pricey.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

But the big question is how does it sound?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

CDT FAN said:


> But the big question is how does it sound?


Probably sucks, maybe sounds a bit better than factory 

I'm just waiting for him to pull it out and sell it.  

I'd gladly buy it so you can upgrade ...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha. It's not staying in the Silverado. I'd have to get a great offer on my Lincoln to sell it before I'd sell the Bottlehead. It sounds very warm. It's about the voices to me and sometimes voices sound unreal - even on really good speakers. I guess I used my KEF home audio system as a reference. With the Pioneer receiver I had a while back, some voices sounded really "processed". Then I got a Yamaha that had much different guts and the voices and everything else was night-and-day better. I hooked up the Bottlehead and a 75W x 2 Blaupunkt amplifier to the car battery I stole out of my Lincoln for this test and did a comparison between my Yamaha receiver on two channels and the Bottlehead with the amplifier and the difference was that the highs were softer - lighter. Everything else is pretty much the same. Oh, the Yamaha puts 100W x 2.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I have some upgraded tubes for the Panny if your interested , improves on the already great sound...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Wait... what?! You can replace the tube?! What's that cost. I don't need it (nothing else in my truck's system is particularly high end) but maybe...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I will have one of these transports one day. I LOVE them and always have. Better sounding or not, they are incredibly gorgeous to look at and they are solidly built. That's good enough for me.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'll sell it for $1,500 (shipped!).


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

What I want to know more about is this the Audible Physics 3-way. DEMO NEEDED! I want a killer 3-way setup for $800 or less. My HAT pipe dream will cost me $1,400. Barf!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickets


----------

